
Unsolicited Advice for My Three Sons - 11thEarlOfMar
https://medium.com/@rufybaby/unsolicited-advice-for-my-three-boys-in-no-particular-order-9f31c0394404#.rkquk3ire
======
aznpwnzor
> When microwaving, hit 66 seconds, 99 seconds, or 2:22 rather than even
> numbers. Why? Because 60 seconds is no more likely to be an appropriate
> amount of time to heat a cup of tea than 55 or 66 seconds. They are all
> arbitrary time periods. And you save a couple seconds. More important than
> the time savings is the ability to think for yourself.

The amount of time this saves me over a lifetime, I probably just spent
reading this.

~~~
cuchoi
It will probably save you around 1 hour every 5 years. XKCD did the math
[https://xkcd.com/1205/](https://xkcd.com/1205/).

